# The Mixed Media - My Top Smallmouth Fly



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

And a great carp fly, too. I developed this Clouser variation starting about 8 years ago, and really dialed it in on area smallies by 2004. I just put it up on the www.flyfishohio.com Adventures In Fly Tying video podcast series with step-by-step. And we're now available to download in 720p HD if you have a fast DSL connection!

Here' s link to the write-up - MIxed Media


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I have the one you gave me when I purchased your book recently just setting on my desk waiting for the weather to improve. I found the book very informative & well written, and took your advice to get a sinking line & fluorocarbon leader to heart. Hopefully I can try it out in the local creeks soon. I've already been out getting permission to access some new locations to fish this year. 

Downloaded the new HD clip last night, and the detail in the video is great!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I like it. Where do you suggest finding red fox body fur? I checked the usual places I have ordered materials from and can't find it. Do you have to get this from a trapper or taxidermist, or can it be bought commercially?


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

> Where do you suggest finding red fox body fur?


Jann's Netcraft lists it in their catalog. 

I've been thinking about getting on one of the trapping forums and offering to buy one. Fur prices are very low right now, and you might get one for very little. A recent fur market report lists red fox selling at $10 - $20.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet fly Cornmuse! I mentioned about the the smaller version to use on the ULFF forum and made one up although have no pumpkin seed legs but used mini centipede legs. Looks good! What I like about this fly, is that it so easy to tie looks darn good! 

As for finding the material it not to hard to find, if you want to really save money in the long run then buy the Red Fox skin and tails as everything on it is useful. Good source is The Log Cabin Shop in Lodi. THey have many to choose from and have a website.


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

TheCream said:


> I like it. Where do you suggest finding red fox body fur? I checked the usual places I have ordered materials from and can't find it. Do you have to get this from a trapper or taxidermist, or can it be bought commercially?


You can buy red fox pelts on eBay regularly, but my favorite source is Coffin Creek. They are great, offer excellent service and have very reasonable prices. The price for a full pelt was about $25 last I checked. Now that's a LOT of fur and I go through about a pelt a year including tying for shows and friends. I probably tie 35 to 40 dozen Foxee Red Clousers (video coming soon) and Mixed Media flies a year. If you got a couple guys together you could spend $10 each and have a LOT of material for the Mixed Media and the Twisted Little Fox (see previous videos on FFO). The fox face makes superb dubbing for cahill, hendrickson and other dries, wets and nymphs.

I'm thinking about putting together kits to tie a couple dozen of these flies to make them available on the web site - but this is still at least a month away. Right now it looks like I'd be able to put together a kit with enough materials to tie 2 dozen or so flies for about $15 shipped, if I see any interest.

Feel free to join the Fly Fish Ohio Facebook fanpage and send some feedback our way.

Joe C.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Joe,
I checked the Coffin Creek link and will probably order soon.

I love the looks of this fly and had to try it. 
Didn't have the right hooks or legs, but I did remember I had a red fox mask so I dug it out and it has enough fur to tie a few.
Used a size 6 streamer hook, rubber legs, and crystal flash, but I did get one (actually 2) tied. 
I'm going to order the proper materials before winter is over - looks like this one might be a good pattern to have on hand.


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

You NAILED it!  Good fly!


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Great looking pattern...

Dan


----------

